# FINALLY AK to LA



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Finally finally finally. The truck is on a barge in Anchorage bound for Seattle. We fly to pick it up on the 17th and start the drive to Texas and then Louisiana. Gonna be great to see friends again.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Travel safe


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Keep me posted! We’ve got a lot of catching up to do. I’m also behind on my fishing trips to Louisiana year.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Well it’s not Texas or Louisiana, but it a damn sight better than a hotel room. Seattle (Des Moines actually). Truck is here. We are here. Just waiting till we can pick it up and start driving.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

So here we continue to sit in Peugeot Sound waiting on the truck. Enjoying sitting on the deck watching the sun go down, when all of a sudden we are hit with the smell of raw sewage. Overflowing septic me thinks. Then hundreds of pieces of lumber and unidentified debris comes floating by. Some boat or barge to a dump in the bay right at sundown. Coincidence? Not likely. Called the Coast Guard and National Response Center. As you can imagine I’m a popular guy all of a sudden. Would sure hate to hit any of that lumber in a small boat.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

new2theflats said:


> So here we continue to sit in Peugeot Sound waiting on the truck. Enjoying sitting on the deck watching the sun go down, when all of a sudden we are hit with the smell of raw sewage. Overflowing septic me thinks. Then hundreds of pieces of lumber and unidentified debris comes floating by. Some boat or barge to a dump in the bay right at sundown. Coincidence? Not likely. Called the Coast Guard and National Response Center. As you can imagine I’m a popular guy all of a sudden. Would sure hate to hit any of that lumber in a small boat.


THANKS for phoning that in!


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I think the man approves of this trip. Utah.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

In LA with EVO in tow!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

new2theflats said:


> In LA with EVO in tow!


Let me know when y'all get settled. I'm behind on my land of fleur de lis fishing trips.


----------

